# Elbow, Spur, and Nipple



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone have some rough GPS numbers for them? Just trying to see if they are in my range to fish.


----------



## jakerider (May 28, 2008)

Spur 29 27.274 86 56.298
Elbow 29 38.720 87 17.519
Nipple 29 51.597 87 05.611


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks I appreciate it


----------

